# 6 months and 16 days later the engine light is on



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

why I am so stupid to buy the tiguan

going to dealer tomorrow. :banghead:


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

dealpapa said:


> why I am so stupid to buy the tiguan
> 
> going to dealer tomorrow. :banghead:



You're that angry over just a CEL? It could be caused by the smallest malfunction. The only reason I'd be angry is if it were like it kept happening and required multiple dealer trips.


----------



## Hellgate (Dec 29, 2016)

You probably didn't close the gas cap correctly...


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

I have drive 200 miles since last refill :laugh:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

The "check engine light" (CEL or MIL) is a little bit like the kid in class waving his arm in the air because he thinks he/she knows the answer to the teacher's question. It can be caused by many different things, some major and some minor. The CEL by itself tells you nothing except that your car has something to tell you. A quick scan of the car will tell you a lot more info. A free scan at an auto parts store will tell you something and a complete scan from a VW specific fault scanner will possibly tell you even more.

It is not (yet) time to panic and decide that your car is crap. New cars have warranties for a reason and our cars have an excellent warranty. If someone told you that all new cars were perfect - they were lying to you, and I don't care what brand of car it is.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The "check engine light" (CEL or MIL) is a little bit like the kid in class waving his arm in the air because he thinks he/she knows the answer to the teacher's question. It can be caused by many different things, some major and some minor. The CEL by itself tells you nothing except that your car has something to tell you. A quick scan of the car will tell you a lot more info. A free scan at an auto parts store will tell you something and a complete scan from a VW specific fault scanner will possibly tell you even more.
> 
> It is not (yet) time to panic and decide that your car is crap. New cars have warranties for a reason and our cars have an excellent warranty. If someone told you that all new cars were perfect - they were lying to you, and I don't care what brand of car it is.
> 
> ...


Car WIFI OBD 2 OBD2 OBDII Scan Tool Foseal Scanner Adapter Check Engine Light Diagnostic Tool for iOS & Android

my scanner foseal does not work I am not sure why.

it seems the 2018 tiguan is not in their list.


----------



## Pearlex86 (Sep 28, 2018)

Could’ve bought a bmw there lights come on at the dealers lot before you sign papers


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

dealpapa said:


> Car WIFI OBD 2 OBD2 OBDII Scan Tool Foseal Scanner Adapter Check Engine Light Diagnostic Tool for iOS & Android
> 
> my scanner foseal does not work I am not sure why.
> 
> it seems the 2018 tiguan is not in their list.


Buy an OBDeleven pro scan tool (~$75, for android only), it's made for VAG cars and your car is included on its compatibility list. Plus they update the app and dongle firmware regularly to stay current. It not only does diagnostics but also lets you change settings and activate "hidden" features that you don't have access to from the dash or infotainment controls as stock.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

dealpapa said:


> why I am so stupid to buy the tiguan
> 
> going to dealer tomorrow. :banghead:



6 months and 16 days...seems kind of anal retentive.











Maybe you should go to the BBB, like you wanted to because the car reset your trip computer:




dealpapa said:


> stupid vw
> 
> file complaint with bbb:banghead:


Really sir, have you owned a new car before? The "check engine light" is a multifunction indicator, connected to dozens, if not hundreds of sensors. A huge number of inputs could (and will) turn it on. Modern cars are packed with electronics. A Volvo XC90 has 107 computers in it:

http://www.autonews.com/article/20150803/OEM10/308039980/todays-volvo-xc90:-a-rolling-computer-chip

No offense intended, but sh*t happens, and these are minor things. Best of luck lightening up on the small stuff and living a happier life.:beer:

BTW, washer fluid is cheap, so the car will use whatever the designers deemed necessary to enable you to clean the glass properly to be safe. Maybe buying it 2 jugs at a time would help.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

p0300
p0302
p0303

fking error

:what:

https://www.fixdapp.com/blog/p0300


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

brian81 said:


> 6 months and 16 days...seems kind of anal retentive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really do not believe you understand anything I went through.

some of that file complaint with bbb just joking.

2018.4.21 I bought a tiguan from dealer and I return the car to the dealer in second day because of the B Pillar sound. I am luck the dealer I choose is excellent and with 10 days return policy. At that time I should just return it and buy a benz.

Then the Windshield Washer Fluid leaking, dealer can't find my key and have to order a new one. 3 recalls, problems with easycare. Most of them has nothing to do with vw. 

Now this? Also my driver door screw is loose and make a lot of sounds. I have book an appointment to fix 3 things this time. It never happen to my entire life. I am so unlucky? I do not believe so, I always believe that things happen with reasons. vw sucks.

I have buying or leasing new car for my entire life, most of car I am driving never have cel in the entire life. Yes. It is big deal for me. If you only own some ****ty car with cel light on all the time. Lucky you. no offense sh*t happen all the time but not 6months old car!


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Fair enough. If I were you I'd call VW corporate through the customer relations office, have them open a case, and and make noise until the give you a new car. Be polite, but let them know you've documented your experience on vortex. Tell them you need to file NHSTA complaints as well, because, well who knows what could happen, and you don't know if something major will fail and you'll end up in a tree. It's no skin off your dealer's back - they've worked hard to make you happy. This is entirely VWaA's problem.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

brian81 said:


> Fair enough. If I were you I'd call VW corporate through the customer relations office, have them open a case, and and make noise until the give you a new car. Be polite, but let them know you've documented your experience on vortex. Tell them you need to file NHSTA complaints as well, because, well who knows what could happen, and you don't know if something major will fail and you'll end up in a tree. It's no skin off your dealer's back - they've worked hard to make you happy. This is entirely VWaA's problem.


see. you are so helpful now. :laugh:


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

dealer can't find any problem. I am not happy.:banghead:


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

dealpapa said:


> I am not happy.:banghead:


Rest assured, all your posts have made that resoundingly clear to everyone. However, what's not clear is what you hope to accomplish with all the head banging at this point. You absolutely hate the Tiguan and it is the worst decision you ever made in your life. We get it. You can post about it all you want, but how will that change your feelings? How does letting off steam here improve your situation?

Maybe you should consider professional counseling if a new car has upset you this much. VW didn't give you cancer. You or a loved one are not dying because of a warning light or occasional rattle or leaking washer fluid. Just sell or trade in your Tiguan for the Benz you really wanted in the first place and get on with life. If you can afford a Benz (which you've said you can), you can afford to take the financial hit to remedy this terrible predicament you find yourself in. Life's too short for all this :banghead:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Instead of diagnosing your misfire problems, go trade the Tiguan in for a RAV4 or CR-V.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

see brian81 is much helpful and he knows what to do and some guys just want to get rid of tiguan. That is not right attitude. We are here to help vw. We need them to pay for their mistake and they will not make same or any other mistake again. Face the problem not run away. 

complaint is helping vw,


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Misfire code. Could be simply crappy gas, something got in the air box. My cx5 just had the same codes. Clear it and forget it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

scirockalot8v said:


> Misfire code. Could be simply crappy gas, something got in the air box. My cx5 just had the same codes. Clear it and forget it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I have been getting gas from same gas station for 4-5 years. I pay more attention to anything not just let it go. You need to treat any detail more carefully. Everything has a reason. If they clear the code and it will not come back ever, I will let it go. But if they come back and dealer can't fix it. What are you going to do? I always prepare for the worst case scenario. :screwy:


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

I would like make sure everybody understand. The dealer found a tsb about this issue. I will post the detail later.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

the tsb is from 2013? wtf


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

First, you write like a maniac. Second, its just a car don't let yourself get so crazy over it. Third, a wise person once told me to gear your possessions to your life not your life to your possessions.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2014/SB-10069597-2280.pdf

here you go 20103399 fuel additive


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

dealpapa said:


> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2014/SB-10069597-2280.pdf
> 
> here you go 20103399 fuel additive


It's your fault, you've been using crappy gas :laugh:


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

ok I will keep using that gas so I can get loaner from vw. or lemon law so I can get a new car.:laugh:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

dealpapa said:


> ok I will keep using that gas so I can get loaner from vw. or lemon law so I can get a new car.:laugh:


Or you could drive the car until the tank is almost empty, fill it up with some good gas and throw some injector/valve cleaner additive in the car and drive the piss out of it.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> Or you could drive the car until the tank is almost empty, fill it up with some good gas and throw some injector/valve cleaner additive in the car and drive the piss out of it.



sound like a great idea.:thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dealpapa said:


> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2014/SB-10069597-2280.pdf
> 
> here you go 20103399 fuel additive


Technically, the TSB doesn't apply to you, since it maxes out at model year 2014.

It's just re-bottled Chevron Techron fuel additive.

The owner's manual does recommend you fill with Top Tier Gas.

Was the station you been going to for the past 4 or so years Top Tier? If so, you brought this on yourself, not VW's fault.


Go to WalMart and buy a bottle of Chevron Techron fuel additive. Bang for the buck Gumout Regane High Mileage is a better value


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Technically, the TSB doesn't apply to you, since it maxes out at model year 2014.
> 
> It's just re-bottled Chevron Techron fuel additive.
> 
> ...


who define the Top Tier?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_Tier_Detergent_Gasoline


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dealpapa said:


> who define the Top Tier?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_Tier_Detergent_Gasoline


Try www.toptiergas.com

There are a lot of options now, compared to 10 years ago, when VW started to recommend it.

Since you never heard of it, it sounds like your trusty gas station wasn't one, so it's not VW's fault, since you didn't read the owner's manual


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

dealpapa said:


> ok I will keep using that gas so I can get loaner from vw. or lemon law so I can get a new car.:laugh:


You want to lemon law the car because your CEL came on? GTFOH.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

rkfast said:


> You want to lemon law the car because your CEL came on? GTFOH.


yes. you can do anything. This is free world.:laugh:


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

dealpapa said:


> dealer can't find any problem. I am not happy.:banghead:


Lots of things start random and rare.
If they go away, then they don't matter.
If they get worse, then they become easy to find.

But P0300 says:

But Faulty spark plug (s)
Faulty ignition coil (s)
Clogged or faulty fuel injector (s)
Intake air leak
Fuel injectors harness is open or shorted
Fuel Injectors circuit poor electrical connection
Ignition coils harness is open or shorted
Ignition coils circuit poor electrical connection
Insufficient cylinders compression
Incorrect fuel pressure

But the reality is that you could simply have gotten some bad gasoline, with water in it.
Even a dirty air cleaner can do it.
So do some checking in the engine compartment.
Look for loose hoses and wire. 
Check the air cleaner.
See if one spark plug is dirtier than the rest.
Concentrate on that plug wire, coil, injector, if so.
Tell us what the fuel pressure is, and what it goes to when you rev the engine?


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

dealpapa said:


> I really do not believe you understand anything I went through.
> 
> some of that file complaint with bbb just joking.
> 
> ...


Not normal for you to not have frequent CEL light come on at least several times a year.
New cars have more problems than older ones, because cars too complex these days, and most problems are from assembly mistakes or defective parts.
Cars only start getting reliable after 2 years or so.


----------



## RNeRa33t (Mar 14, 2012)

This guy is trolling y’all


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Wouldnt doubt it. Username sounds like a knockoff ebay store and his grammar matches that of a Nigerian prince.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HBWT (May 30, 2018)

scirockalot8v said:


> Username sounds like a knockoff ebay store


LOL! I knew I'd seen that name before!


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Naah guys, he's just a mis-understood passionate VW enthusiast who wants us to enjoy our cars. 


Guys a troll with capital T and he's not the first one around here. Maybe when others figure it out, he'll go back to Youtube comments where he belongs.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

driving my bmw now. :laugh:


----------



## Anuska299 (Feb 10, 2017)

*That was quick, especially considering they were minor problems.*

So which model BMW and good luck? My brother when from BMW's to VW's and after now almost 3 years is happier, that and saving a bundle of money. Suspect you had to pay with the trade-in especially after just 6 months.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

Anuska299 said:


> So which model BMW and good luck? My brother when from BMW's to VW's and after now almost 3 years is happier, that and saving a bundle of money. Suspect you had to pay with the trade-in especially after just 6 months.


anything is better than tiguan


----------

